# Forgeworld Necron Tomb Sentinel



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a lot different from previous released tomb stalker TBH.

Forgeworld Necron canoptek tomb sentinel


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

There isn't much different design wise, but in Imperial Armor 12, the Sentinel is slightly less CC based than the Stalker in favor of some shooting through an Exile Cannon.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm... It need the bug eye head hood over the main weapon to make it look more like a mouth then something glued on... and the rear antenna globes should be more like those on the Wraith... IMO at least that would improve this model a heck of a lot.

Otherwise yeah, not much different from the Stalker... not FW's best effort.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

will hayes knocks these out in his spare time


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Shiny and all... but the thought of gluing and pinning all those legs... and the inevitable breakage... *Shudder*


----------



## mattjgilbert (Feb 28, 2007)

Not bad - rearing up would be good though to make it look more threatening.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Deneris said:


> Shiny and all... but the thought of gluing and pinning all those legs... and the inevitable breakage... *Shudder*


Ohh. The legs are a pain, especially if you want a dynamic pose. I have the Stalker but not sure I want the Sentinel. Unless the Exile Cannon is a lot better than the Transdimensional Beamer of course.


----------

